# Worst Pacer Ever?



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Who do you think is the worst player ever to wear a Pacers uniform? I wouldn't know because I don't know much of the teams history.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

That is how I am. I have no idea of Pacer history before 1999.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Worst Pacer Ever?*



> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> That is how I am. I have no idea of Pacer history before 1999.


yep I know how it is, right now I would probably say Primoz Brezec, but he never really plays so thats not fair to label him like that.


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

I've been watching the team since 1994 and some of the biggest bums I can recall riding the Pacers bench are:
Norm Richardson
Lari Kertner 
Jimmy King
Mark Pope
Greg Kite
Scott Haskins
Vincent Askew
Reggie Williams (who was decent back in the day)
and lot more


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Artestaholic</b>!
> I've been watching the team since 1994 and some of the biggest bums I can recall riding the Pacers bench are:
> Norm Richardson
> Lari Kertner
> ...


Now I do remember Askew and Pope, they were horrible.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Oh Mark Pope was on our team huh? I'll go with him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I was reading a book once about the Pacers and it said we signed a girl back in the 80s but she never played. So considering her i'd say........................ Pope


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> I was reading a book once about the Pacers and it said we signed a girl back in the 80s but she never played. So considering her i'd say........................ Pope


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
Does Mark Pope still play in the league? I remember him on some teams IR in NBA2K2


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> Does Mark Pope still play in the league?


I think his last team was Bucks



> I remember him on some teams IR in NBA2K2


i wouldn't doubt him being on a WNBA team's IR:laugh:


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> I was reading a book once about the Pacers and it said we signed a girl back in the 80s but she never played. So considering her i'd say........................ Pope


Thats... interesting . I have never heard of a girl being signed for an NBA team.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

He is on the (drumroll please)................................................... KNICKS!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Theres been a few really bad players that already have been named. But the worst player i'v ever seen wear a Pacers jersey and i know i will get some knocks since he was "good" enough to start, but the worst player i'v ever seen on Indiana Pacers basketball club has been Zan Tabak. I couldn't watch the guy. He was terrible.

Couldn't jump, couldn't run, couldn't score from up close, couldn't rebound. 

Everytime i saw him play i was telling freinds "omg get him off the floor" and then kept showing people examples of how much he sucked. Then the great Isiah Thomas thought he had a master plan and started Tabak vs Philly in the first round, result: 3 trips down the court for Indy, 3 blocks by Mutombo on Tabak. ALL were the SAME EXACT PLAYS. You'd think that bone head would realize after the first or second drive that he needs to pass the ball cuz Mutombo is much better then him. Anyways, after 3 stright blocks on Tabak, IT finally benched him and that was it with that loser. Thank god too. 

I just had to get that off my back, it's been a few years of frustration. hehe

edit: fixed a few spelling errors.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> Theres been a few really bad players that already have been named. But the worst player i'v ever seen wear a Pacers jersey and i know i will get some knocks since he was "good" enough to start, but the worst player i'v ever seen on Indiana Pacers basketball club has been Zan Tabak. I couldn't watch the guy. He was terrible.
> 
> Couldn't jump, couldn't run, couldn't score from up close, couldn't rebound.
> ...


lol, I remember him. He may not be the worst Pacer ever, but he has to be the worst starter ever(on any team).


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> Theres been a few really bad players that already have been named. But the worst player i'v ever seen wear a Pacers jersey and i know i will get some knocks since he was "good" enough to start, but the worst player i'v ever seen on Indiana Pacers basketball club has been Zan Tabak. I couldn't watch the guy. He was terrible.
> 
> Couldn't jump, couldn't run, couldn't score from up close, couldn't rebound.
> ...


I liked Tabak. Sad when he was gone. He could've been a good 3rd string C now instead of Brezec (should be on worst pacer list)
What language did Tabak speak anyway?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Greg Dreiling..he was a center from Kansas and an absolute stiff.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Greg Dreiling..he was a center from Kansas and an absolute stiff.


what years was he around? I've never heard of him.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> what years was he around? I've never heard of him.


To my memory he never played in Indiana, only Dallas and Clevland, in the mid-90s.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> what years was he around? I've never heard of him.


i thought he was a mid-to-late 80s guy. i have a few cards of him i'll check later


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> i thought he was a mid-to-late 80s guy. i have a few cards of him i'll check later


No, I was correct. I just now found this page on him.

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/greg_dreiling/?nav=page


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

Never mind guys, I just found somthing else that says he was selected by Indiana in 86.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> Never mind guys, I just found somthing else that says he was selected by Indiana in 86.


ok then so he was drafted by us? Did he ever play?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> ok then so he was drafted by us? Did he ever play?


I havent found that anywhere yet, BTW, your post was number 5000!


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> I havent found that anywhere yet, BTW, your post was number 5000!


yep! we're growing, during the season our activity will be real high and I will do pre-game analysis and after game ones to since I am getting NBA League Pass so I can actually watch the games, there will be so much more to talk about then and hopefully alot more users on the board.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> yep! we're growing, during the season our activity will be real high and I will do pre-game analysis and after game ones to since I am getting NBA League Pass so I can actually watch the games, there will be so much more to talk about then and hopefully alot more users on the board.


I have the league pass as well, during the season all I watch is basketball.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> yep! we're growing, during the season our activity will be real high and I will do pre-game analysis and after game ones to since I am getting NBA League Pass so I can actually watch the games, there will be so much more to talk about then and hopefully alot more users on the board.


Maybe i should go post on the Bulls forum to watch out cuz we're coming right after them?? lol j/k

Seriously though, last year i switched to digital cable from Dish and our digital cable didn't offer NBA league pass, but they say this year they will have it so i'm excited. I used to have it on Dish, so last year sucked.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe i should go post on the Bulls forum to watch out cuz we're coming right after them?? lol j/k
> ...


I have had it on Direct TV sence 2000, I had dish before, and I absolutly hate it. Anyway, back on-topic, does anybody know about this Greg Dreiling guy? I cant find anything about his time on the Pacers.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Theres been a few really bad players that already have been named. But the worst player i'v ever seen wear a Pacers jersey and i know i will get some knocks since he was "good" enough to start, but the worst player i'v ever seen on Indiana Pacers basketball club has been Zan Tabak. I couldn't watch the guy. He was terrible.


Tabak was decent. Definatley not the worst. Olive Miller was horrible during the pre-season last year. He's so fat he can barely run up and down the court.


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

Anne Meyers, some ******** who does pla by pla for the WNBA, was drafted by the Pacers in like 1981 or so. I remember that from a Trivial Pursuit card!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Artestaholic</b>!
> Anne Meyers, some ******** who does pla by pla for the WNBA, was drafted by the Pacers in like 1981 or so. I remember that from a Trivial Pursuit card!


while i won't describe her as you do i actually remember her trying out...my memory is of a pass that was thrown to her at the top of the key...it hit her in the face and knocked her to the floor. I remember it being funny as heck. She tried so i give it to her.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> 
> while i won't describe her as you do i actually remember her trying out...my memory is of a pass that was thrown to her at the top of the key...it hit her in the face and knocked her to the floor. I remember it being funny as heck. She tried so i give it to her.


LMAO, thats the funniest thing I have heard all day.


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

In case anyone was interested, here's Anne Meyers bio and a picture. Suprisingly she's not a lesbian, she's actually married to former baseball star Don Drysdale.

Anne Meyers

Born: Mar. 26, 1955
Basketball G

In 1974, became first high school student to play for U.S. national team; 4-time All-American at UCLA (1976-79); member of 1976 U.S. Olympic team; Broderick Award and Cup winner (1978); Signed $50,000 no cut contract with NBA's Indiana Pacers (1980); Played in Women's WPBL basketball league; won TV's Women Superstars competition three consecutive years (1980-82); married Dodger great Don Drysdale. 

Not sure why anyone would care, but she gets my vote for worst human being ever.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Artestaholic</b>!
> In case anyone was interested, here's Anne Meyers bio and a picture. Suprisingly she's not a lesbian, she's actually married to former baseball star Don Drysdale.
> 
> Anne Meyers
> ...


thats crazy, I can't believe a woman actually signed with an NBA team.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> thats crazy, I can't believe a woman actually signed with an NBA team.


I know, but its likely to happen again in the near future with all that stuff that happend with that chick on the pga tour.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> I know, but its likely to happen again in the near future with all that stuff that happend with that chick on the pga tour.


possibly but i don't think it is possible for a woman to have the size and skill needed to play in the NBA, anyways they made the WNBA for a reason.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> possibly but i don't think it is possible for a woman to have the size and skill needed to play in the NBA, anyways they made the WNBA for a reason.


Your probably right, but with the increse of intenational players every year, you never know.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Your probably right, but with the increse of intenational players every year, you never know.


nah trust me, a woman cannot compete in the mens league.


----------

